

Inhale- USC Startup looking to solve indoor/outdoor air pollution - pcarmody

Hey guys would love to hear your feedback on a startup I&#x27;ve been working on called Krafft IT. It is is an environmental tech startup in Los Angeles focused on bringing cleaner air to communities. Our objective is to provide localized data on air quality both indoors and outdoors and allow users to purify the air in their homes,thereby removing harmful toxins and reducing preventable hospital visits while also advocating a healthier lifestyle. We want to integrate air quality as a central
component of the “smarthome” through integration with NEST, Rachio, and other
“smart” products. We want to help people with asthma, respiratory air allergies,
and promote overall awareness about air quality. Our first product which will be
released in our kickstarter campaign in about a couple of weeks is called Inhale. I&#x27;ve included the specifics below. Our website is www.krafftit.com<p>INHALE- Smartphone Application - ios, android (FREE)
Inhale is a software product that aggregates air quality data from the government (ozone, pm 2.5, pollen) and displays it in a patent protected intuitive way for users to plan outdoor activities based on the air quality in their area. Our algorithm also provides predictions for up to four days to let users to be aware of the air quality and potential for overexposure around them. The final component is the ability for the software tool to measure the total amount of ozone,
pm 2.5, or pollen inhaled through the duration of an outdoor activity by using the pulse meter on a smartwatch o smartphone.
======
ryanalam
You should consider distilling your pitch into something more digestible for
consumers. I had to reread those 2 paragraphs twice and I still don't fully
understand what product or service I'm supposed to buy into.

Hope that helps.

